# ICD- 10 code for intraspinal extradural cyst



## Rvoigt (Aug 16, 2017)

Would someone be able to provide the appropriate ICD-10 code for intraspinal extradural cyst? Thank you.


----------



## sarab86 (Aug 18, 2017)

Is this a Synovial Cyst? I use M71.38


----------



## lakastner (Aug 18, 2017)

*Intrapsinal Extradural cyst*

Possibilities:

Other bursal cyst     M71.38

Disorder meninges   G96.19
includes acquired pseudomeningocele
peri-neural cyst
spinal arachnoid cyst
Tarlov's cyst


When in doubt, query the provider for clarity.  Does your documentation indicate anything more than just "intraspinal"? 

Lois Kastner
President, AAPC Cleveland chapter
lakastner@usa.net
8/18//2017


----------

